
Google Duplex: An AI System for Accomplishing Real World Tasks Over the Phone - lazydon
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/05/duplex-ai-system-for-natural-conversation.html?m=1
======
godelmachine
Duplicate of the incumbent top ranked -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17022963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17022963)

